# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 4/28/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Another fun day on the water! We were blessed in another area of our bay system. We located rafts of mullet and glass minnows early, and walked into a bite. 

Being on the backside of the full moon, the bite tapered off mid morning. With just a few redfish playing in the early afternoon. Soft plastics, and baby Softdine worked the best. All the fish were released in good shape.


----------



## slug327 (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks for the report!!!


----------

